# Need some chicken ideas please



## Alx26 (Nov 29, 2008)

Last week I cooked a simple curry, (curry paste, onions Chicken breast, tomatoes) that I just put in the fridge in a big pan and just heated some up whenever I wanted to, to pour over rice. 

I wanna make something similiar but nicer tommorow. I got a kilo of chicken breast ready to go, give me something simple to make that would last me the whole week, maybe some sort of curry or other chicken in a sauce dish.

Totaly clueless when it comes to cooking  thx in advance


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 30, 2008)

If you like Terriyaki Sauce this is good.  You will probably need to cut it in at least half...or maybe even just make a fourth as this is a big batch.
TERRIYAKI SAUCE
3 CUPS LEMON JUICE
4 CUPS KETCHUP
3 CUPS SOY SAUCE
3 CUPS VEG OIL
2 POUNDS BROWN SUGAR
4 TEASPOONS GINGER
4 TEASPOONS BLACK PEPPER
4 TEASPOONS GARLIC POWDER
1 quart water if desired
MIX TOGETHER 

Add your chicken and serve over rice or pasta.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2008)

Saute some chopped green peppers, onions and garlic, add tomato sauce with fresh or dried basil and/or oregano, add cooked chicken cut into 1-inch pieces, serve over any small pasta shape.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 30, 2008)

a chicken cacciatore such as what Got Garlic recommends.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 30, 2008)

Check the chicken/poultry thread here, there are some really AWESOME recipes.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll pm you one of our favorites...
might not work for this time but next time you have chicken breasts you should give it  a try.  It's
easy and really good.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 30, 2008)

Poach the breasts in a thin tomato based sauce with artichokes, white wine, onion, capers and calamatta olives. Maybe even some asparagus. Add some red pepper flakes for a little heat. Serve over white rice or pasta, or eat by itself. Works best with thighs/legs, but I've made it with breasts too. Just keep an eye on the internal temp. It won't overcook as fast as other cooking methods though.


----------



## Constance (Nov 30, 2008)

Put pieces from one chicken in a bowl with 3 tbls olive oil and a package of onion soup mix or Italian drressing mix. Place on foil lined baking sheet, sprinkle with paprika, and place uncovered in a 350 oven for about one hour. Turn pieces about half way through. 
Roast a few quartered potatoes with it, if you wish.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2008)

Add some coconut milk to your curry and some grilled pineapple chunks, serve over spiced rice (caramelize some onions, add your uncooked rice and saute until browned a bit, add water, whole cloves, and sticks of cinnamon...not too much of either and be sure to count your cloves so you can remove them all).  Chunk some sweet potatoes too in this if you like them.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 1, 2008)

Bake, grind or chunk, make chicken salad....


----------



## ymget (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's one of my favorites:

Fesenjan (Pomegranate Walnut Chicken)
Servings: 4
Ingredients
main 
2 tbsp vegetable oil 
1.5kg chicken , portioned 
1 onion , chopped 
200g ground walnuts 
80ml hot water 
2 tbsp lemon juice 
1 tbsp tomato puree 
2 tbsp sugar 
salt , and freshly ground pepper 
500ml pomegranate juice , or 125ml of pomegranate syrup 
Method
1. Heat the vegetable oil in a heavy-based saucepan. 

2. Add in the chicken and fry over a high heat, stirring often, until browned on all sides. 

3. Add in the onion and fry, stirring, for 2-3 minutes. 

3b Add walnuts

4. Gradually mix in the hot water, then mix in the lemon juice, tomato puree and sugar. 

5. Season with salt and freshly ground pepper. 

6. Mix in the pomegranate juice or syrup. 

7. Bring to the boil, then reduce the heat and simmer the dish for 45 minutes, stirring now and then, until the chicken is tender. 

8. Place the chicken portions on a serving plate, spoon over the sauce and serve.


----------



## attie (Dec 2, 2008)

> I wanna make something similiar but nicer tommorow. I got a kilo of chicken breast ready to go


Some might disagree with me here but I prefer thigh meat to breast meat so that's the first thing I would swap.

If you are going to cook it once a week to last a week you're not going to want to be including anything that would loose it's value over time.

Tell me, do you intend keeping it in the fridge or freezing it down 

That cuts the variety down a bit eh?


----------



## jbuster (Dec 2, 2008)

*Chicken Artichoke Casserole- a real hit!*

Here's a recipe thats easy and delicious I make this often when I have company and always get compliments.

2-3 cans artichoke hearts drained
3 c. cooked chicken
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1 c. mayonnaise
1/2 tsp. curry
1 tsp. lemon juice
1 1/2 c. grated cheddar cheese
4 tsp. olive oil (do not use if the artichokes are marinated)
3-4 pressed garlic cloves
bread crumbs

Drain artichoke hearts, toss with olive oil and garlic, place on bottom of casserole dish, top with chicken, combine soup, mayo, curry & lemon juice pour over chicken, top with cheese & bread crumbs
Bake @ 350 for 25 min.


----------



## Lisar (Dec 2, 2008)

KAYLINDA said:


> If you like Terriyaki Sauce this is good.  You will probably need to cut it in at least half...or maybe even just make a fourth as this is a big batch.
> TERRIYAKI SAUCE
> 3 CUPS LEMON JUICE
> 4 CUPS KETCHUP
> ...



I might have to make this one it sounds so good.


----------

